

Show HN: ApiDocco - Manage, collaborate and test on your RESTful API - agatos
http://apidocco.com/

======
spobo
It works!

"This is the default web page for this server.

The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet."

But it's a cool concept. I'd love a place where I can discuss an API with a
team-member or consumers.

------
joshstrange
Well the site doesn't work as of the time you submitted it....

~~~
agatos
Just did `jitsu deploy` again, my nodejitsu logs didn't report anything hrmm.
Thank you!

~~~
joshstrange
Fixed now

Edit: Spoke too soon, the list of the API's all say "No methods" when you
click on them

